# Ipad Mini Taille video



## noar314 (27 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour

j'ai un ipad mini 16G Wifi - io7

j'ai un problème avec le format ou la taille des fichiers video quand je filme avec en interne de l'ipad

quand je filme (de l' ipad) des video / séquences un peu longue (+ de 15 / 20 mn), le fichier (.MOV) dépasse 2G, de la quand j'importe ce fichier sur mon imac il est impossible de le lire, impossible a ouvrir, non reconnu comme séquence ?

alors que sur l'ipad il reste lisible
y a t'il un format, compression spéciale sur l'ipad ?

quand une video (toujours filmée en interne de l'ipad) pèse moins de 2G, elle est lisible et ouvrable sur l'imac, mais des que la video dépasse 2G elle n'est plus lisible ?

alors qu'il reste de l'espace stockage sur l'ipad (12 G)


----------

